# I AM GOING CRAZY



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I am on the 2nd week of my 2ww; my test date is 12th Nov... its driving me  
i have taken the full 2 weeks off work as i would be useless there and so i can rest so the embies with me get their best chance.... 
I had 2 Transferred and both were 6 cell... none of my remaming embies got to blast (although out of the ones left to grow 1 got to the stage just before blast, embryologyst said she was pleased with them all) so nothing is frozen, so all my eggs are literally in one basket...
i have had cramping low down at times very apparent, but that seems to have eased off, my boobs are sore but they have been for a while now... i have no spotting and no real other signs of anything...
i ma keeping as positive as i can and resting... i ma getting to the point now when i think i might test early to stop the waiting but i dont want to...    
i dont know, i am over weight and have read the chances are less when you are over weight which bothers me because its then a reflection on me if it doesnt work... i was loosing weight and eating healthy months before starting the TX but only lost a stone, although its the right way... 
just feeling a bit down i think.... 
Sorry for rattling on just going out of my mind.. as i know everyone else does on the 2WW

any feedback will be really appreciated xxx

Love and       to all 

Rach


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Rach - it's such a crazy makign time.... It sounds like you have EVERY reason to be optimisitic. Keep looking after yourself, star postive and DONT TEST EARLY!
Wanted to send you a bubble but didn't know if you were of those people who prefer them to end in a 7
Fingers corssed!
Fluffyx


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

thank you Fluffy xxxx

big hugs        and       for you 
its such a comfort to know that we are not on our own through this xxx
Ive heard 7 is lucky so im game for it if it might help  

Thanks xxx

Rach xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OH Hun   

Dont ever think your alone here, your not. I know how you feel!!! I am only a few days behind you and have been having terrible cramps. I have taken he 2 weeks of as well. 

Try not to test early, its not a good idea. It might come back with the wrong results. The 12th isnt to far away now, just hang on in there!!!!!! 
Sending you lots of bubbles for luck....

Love xxxxxx

ps...... you know where I am if you need a chat!!!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rach,

am at a different stage in my journey but didnt want to just read and run. i can totally understand how you must be feeling. this time makes us all crazy.. we look into every twinge, tingle and ache..    for you.. if (and im not saying this is the case) it doesnt work, it isnt a reflection on you or your weight.. please keep us posted as to how you get on.


 


amanda


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Natalie - thank you so much     i feel so irrational sometimes... i swear people think i am literally going mad lol.... bubbles of luck for you xxxxx 

Amanda - thank you for your kind words of support xxx i will keep you posted on my results... fingers crossed xxxx 


      

R XXXX


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi

you are so not alone honey.  i feel this 2ww is going to drive me completely insane.

i have slight colour when wiping (since yesterday) and cramping feeling.  too scared to test.

debbie x


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Debbie...

Keep         thoughts hun.... 
and keep me posted xxx

I know how you feel with the testing, I do so want to test early, but i dont want to test at all for fear of BFN.... i wont test until the time for the best chance... 

Chin up... and lots of luck xxxxx


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

I had pains in my tummy last night, really felt like AF on her way..... i have no other signs that she might be thought so i am praying that she's not... 
driving me crazy.... 


rachxx 

       to everyone xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Rach,

I have been having AF pains since 4 days past ET. Its quite normal to get AF pains in early pregnancy. Dont panic, as long as AF doesnt show her face you will be fine!!! 

Good luck for Monday.
Love xxxxx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Hang in there! If you look in the voting room there is a thread about 2ww symptoms. LOADS of ladies have af symptoms and then go on to get a bfp    
Fluffyx


----------



## mollie2 (Oct 30, 2007)

hello well i'm not the only one whos going mad then. if you read back you may find some of my postings, i've had pain  ( like af ) since stims and had transfer thursday so i've got ages yet and my boobs are agony so i've convinced myself its failed already, let us all know how you get on this wait is torture, good luck x


----------



## nain (Aug 30, 2007)

hi rach

i m going to test on 11th, like u ,i have just sore boobs and no other sign.. sometimes i think that its all over but
i don't want to think negative...sooo i trey not to think about all this 2ww and busy myself in reading books,e mail,TV and other
stuff...resting most of the time..
SO i just can advice u this that stay positive , busy...and rest a lot
INSHALLAH (by the grace of GOD) u will surely get a positive
lots of positive energy on Ur way

[fly]                       [/fly]


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

well the mood swings seem to have arrived... although i dont know whether its the pressure of the test date looming or the fact of my hormones cranking around....  
i have had a really good past few days, no tears or anything, but then suddenly yesterday the moods arrived... one minute i'm ok, nest minute.. run for cover   

lol, My poor DH doesnt know where to put himself to be safe lol.... 

Oh dear...   

   to everyone hoping for lots of BFP's 

 

Rach xxx


----------



## nayg (Nov 3, 2007)

I feel like one crazy lady too!!!!

Everybody had better run for cover when I'm around with all the crying and stuff!!!

My sister is having twins naturally due Jan so i feel like i just want to hibernate!!!

Loads of love to ya


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

OMG I have found my new home!
Everything you have been saying..pains...worries etc i'm having now!
Had pains on and off, mainly at night time since day 5 after et!  Feel fine otherwise.
I know the protgesterone pessaries give you side effects that mimic af/pregnancy so trying to convince myself they are to blame.
I had et Nov 2nd and testing Nov 18th! HOPEFULLY!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey Scouse,

I'm right behind you ... fancy seeing you here.

Hope you're feeling more relaxed now

Andrea xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Andi what does that say about us: we're both crazy?; both slightly hysterical?; or blogs tarts?  Or all three?
I am swaying from feeling really negative and thinking its over from positive and thinking these pains are my embies nestling in for the next 9 months!
How are you feeling now?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Scouse,

Yep I think you're right ... all three!!  

Glad you're feeling better now.

I'm kind of on cloud 9 with it all, trying to make some sense of it and knowing I have to accept and deal with whatever happens.  Just feel I need a bloody miracle ... I don't think they happen that often though do they?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I always think every baby conceived is a miracle but the likes of you and i just need a slightly bigger miracle and there are plenty of those around!  Lets hope there are 2 waiting with our names on them!
Stay strong (she says)


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Has anyone on 2WW been having really weird dreams... mine are so strange, not that i mind some of them   
but really vivid... never like this before, i am assuming its the meds... not sure though... 
just wondering if it might just be me, or if its a common thing?


       to all and plenty of BFP for all xxxx

Rach


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Ive been having crazy dreams and night sweats (i normally never sweat) and have felt generally different since about 5 days after ET and I tested early BFP and my test date is tomorow too  I did my last test yesterday and embie is still there  but i will do the necessary test in the morning then hopefully I will officially be pregnant once I phone the clinic - yippee 

I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorows test and well done for not testing early (I couldnt hold back after 15 days - my test is day 20 )


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi, 

I tested on monday, faint line... i called the clinic they told me a line is a line, but i dont want to get hopes up, the adivsed me to test the next day which i did, again a faint line.... so i am unsure, 
I have a blood test form to go and have that done, but GP advised to wait until 2moro and test again.. as hormone levels may be higher... so fingers corssed again but i dont hold out much hope.. i just have a feeling...  

FANTASTIC ON YOUR BFP mollieboo... thats brilliant news  

Rach xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

TYler....Keep the hope UP and cast all your worries on God. He will take care of it!

Sending you lots of sticky vibes and lots of prayers.

Tammy


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi All..... 


Well i dont as i was told and tested again this morning.... i seem to have a  ...  
i have made an appointment at the doctors to be sure, as i have heard that the meds can give you false positives... i dont know if this is true or not... i am currently on the cyclogest pessaries.... so if anyone knows that would be great... 
ther than that i am completely over the moon if its right...     

please let it be right... its the 3rd one ive done that has had a line in, the first 2 were faint but visible, this was darker, and more visible... fingers crossed... 

      
Rach xxx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Rach 
That sounds really good, it must be right. Hope it is just been reading your posts     for you. I am on day 11 to day but df wont let me test early as last time i did got a bfp which turned in to a bfn and it really hurt but that was because i tested to early and hcg trigger shot was still in my body. I am going mad here this morning NEED TO KNOW YES OR NO sorry little out break lol.
Hope you get your bfp lets us all know 
take care xxx


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

lots of bubbles and         for you....
i hope it is right... this is the end of the 3rd week now... so i guess i am ok to take it as it says but i just want to be so sure cos i dont want to get my hopes up or hubby's..... fingers crossed.... 

Well i sure know how hard the waiting is... nightmare, but really do try not to test early... relax put you feet un, get a good book or some funny DVD try and take your mind off of it, easier said than done i know... but i tuned in to dog the bounty hunter and his sons.... didnt take my mind off but certainly kept me occupied   lol..... 

well i will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you, think as positive as you can...   

Rach xxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats hon all sounds fine to me      I remember doing loads of tests in fact I ended up doing one which then came up BFN must have been because of all the  water lol!!

Hugs YodaXX EnjoY


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi, 
i was advised to go for hcg blood test today, so i have had that done i now have to wait for the results of that, apparently it needs to be 126 hcg to be a viable pregnancy apparently, so i dont know how low it can go before its not viable.... not sure.. so i have been bought back down to earth now... 

Rach xxxx         to everyone xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Tyler

Good luck I'm sure all is well.  I had 110 hcg with Lewis (side photo) - I'm sure its around 50-70 for viable but I could be wrong.  126 would be great but even lower would be ok too however I would say normally no lower than 70 but saying that I have heard of lower becoming viable as they increase - it can depend on when the embryo implanted - if it was late then this could be why low HCG.  I am pretty sure my Lewis implanted day 10/11 which is quite late resulting in the low HCG.  



Keeping fingers crossed  XX


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks, that really puts my mind at rest, i have been vry unsettled since having the blood test and worried about it, its like the 2ww all over again... 
Well fingers crossed. and thank you again yoda xxxx


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi all, 

I am 6 days past test date, after getting 3 test results, all 3 saying BFP.... but i have just ben to the loo and got browny/pinky discharge, i havent had anything like this since EC... i am so upset as i think its all over.....
any feedback would be greatly appreciated....     

Thanks
Rach x


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Rach
Congratulaitons on your bfp! Lots and lots of women belled duting early pregnancy. Pls go tthe voting room and click on Af pains and BFPs - you'll see LOADS of women went on to have normal pregagnacies

Also, you should have your blood taken to check your hormon elevels - this will reassure you that everything is going well
good luck
fluffyx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Tyler

I had this too honey, dont worry its the old blood cleaning out much thinner than the usual af - its cleaning itself out, its normal hon as long as not bright red and clots, it should dissappear.

Love Yodaxx


----------



## Sally2 (Nov 24, 2006)

I hope you don't mind me cutting in here - I've just been reading your thread and wish I'd discovered it days ago.

Well done Rachel!! I am very excited for you. 

I am two days away from testing day (Tuesday) and going absolutely spare. I am on my second IVF and had very similar results as I did the first time round; seven eggs fertilized into embryos, four of them blastocyst, and they transferred three of them on day five (I am forty-two so allowed three embryos.) 

The first time I did this, everyone was over the moon for, saying I'd done incredibly well for a woman my age. But still got a BFN! Apparently if I was under forty and had this result, I'd be in with a 50-60% chance, but because of my age, it's more like 20%. So trying to prepare myself for the worst...

Incredibly emotional yesterday and today....crying at everything (even X Factor!) Very tempted to test early but resisting the urge. Feeling some mild cramping and breast tenderness which could be premenstrual.

Just have a feeling it's a BFN....Don't think I could take another one!


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

oh good luck ladies, i've got allsorts crossed for you. i have all of this to come and i'm so glad i found this site.


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello ladies

I've just sneaked on here to say hello and wishing you all the very best of luck for your BFPs.  

Hope the waiting isn't driving you too mad!  Is anyone terrified of feeling excited?  I am feeling very positive but at the same time very scared I'm setting myself up for a huge fall on Friday when I test.  Does this make sense to anyone?  Or am I more   than I thought?

Sending you all much    ,          and keeping everything crossed for you.

Luv n hugs,

Liss xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Liss,

I know exactly what you mean!!!! I expect AF in 2/3 days and am trying to be excited and anticipate the possibility of a   but on the other hand after so many months of   I try to prepare myself again and tell myself that its not going to be that bad and that I can be strong. 

Sometimes I feel  .  I would just love to see   and feel   rather than the usual   &  .

I really hope that you get a   and get the chance to  . Let me know.

Bibi xx


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I got my Beta HCG results in ans we were aiming for 126... it came back as 184... clinic are pleased with that.... and first scan is due in 2 weeks... 

thank you all for the great support this site is fantastic.... we are so happy to be pregnant but realise we have a long road ahead xxx 

wishing so much Baby dust         and         to all 
Love Rach xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          

well done!! it gives me hope that one day it will be my turn!!


amanda xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Rach, Congratulations, or as we say in Wales .....  Llongyfarchiadau!!

Wishing you the very best for the months ahead


----------



## pincushion (Nov 12, 2007)

hi i hope you dont mind me butting in its great to hear about bfp's i test on saturday ive got terriable cramps like a bad pee infection is this normal and my bbs are killing me i have to  keep my bra on all the time except for the shower are these good signs?? 1st ivf,pcos 9 emb fertilized 2 put back 7 frozen


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

OMG wow thats great news Rach i am soo pleased for you both i bet your both still up there on that 
 Hun a well deserve  fantastic news  
        
  

Ps  To you Liss for tomorrow i have my fingers crossed for you both   
  Keep us all posted chick love and  to those that i have missed
nicky


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi all....

Sadly we miscarried at 5 1/2 weeks...    
But we are lucky to have got that far and are thankful that we did although so so sad that we were unable to continue with our pregnancy.... 


Wishing everyone so much         and        

Thank you all for your support this site has been a god send to me through our treatment

Lots of Love Rach


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

I am so sorry Rach   there are no other words really that i can say only that i am thinking of you both and,
I can say that i know that myself and all the other ladies on FF are thinking of you too.
I cant even begin to emagine the hurt and the pain that your feeling right now but what i do know is if you need a chat,
Scream, shout or even just go MAD !!!   then just PM me i may not be able to  but i am 
A pretty good listener take care hun and of each other love and  
nicky


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry RACH, You are still in my prayers. Try to keep the faith up.  

Tammy


----------

